# My flowerhorn tanks



## flower horn (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey, im new to these forums but yea.. im just here to show-off my flowerhorn tanks,
just because ive put a lot of time and effort into them and harldy andbody see's them but friend's, ect..
so... thats why i came here.. but yea, anyways... onto the tanks.


First up are my pair of young Kamfa's
Approx. 3-4 inches.
Currently in a 30 gallon long tank










short video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlpAIn4b9vg


Next up is my Flowerhorn Either red dragon or kamfa? Not sure lol..
as of 1-10-2015 he's approx. 9-11 inches, and his Kok is developing very well )
He currently has a 125 gallon tank to himself 











Then theres Fred... Yes he has a name, shut up lol.
Got him when he was about 2-3'ish inches, housed in a 30 gal tall tank
Now, 1-26-2015 he's in the range of 6-8 inches currently in a 55gal(Not perm..)
I do have future plans on getting another 125 gallon for him aswell.

Having trouble's uploading these pics.. and i dont have time to mess around with it lol
I WILL figure it out and get them uploaded tomorrow. 


Let me know what you guys think!
Thanks for reading!!


----------

